# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  عند العرب .. ما هو القتل المُباح؟

## هدوء عاصف

*
ما هو القتل المُباح عند العرب؟



بات من الطبيعي لا بل من البديهي في مجتمعنا العربي المصون، ان نفتح اعيننا في الصباح الباكر، لنستيقظ على جريمة قتل بشعة، تقشعر لها الابدان تحت عنوان "شرف العائلة"، وكأن كل الاعمال اللا انسانية وكل جرائم العنف التي تمارس ضد "الجنس اللطيف" ونساء مجتمعنا اللواتي اصبحن ضحايا لذئاب بشرية لا ترحم ولا تفهم ولا تستوعب، وتبطش بنا وكاننا ملكا لهم!!

لكن والحق يقال، هذه الجرائم النكراء لا تقتصر على مجتمعنا العربي فحسب، فقضية المرأة التركية التي قطعت رأس مغتصبها، شغلت الرأي العام ووسائل الاعلام في مختلف انحاء العالم، فهي عانت من بطش الرجل واغتصابه لها مدة لا يستهان بها وحملت منه رغما عنها، وحين قررت ان تضع حدا لمعاناتها قتلته وقطعت رأسه، وقررت اجهاض الجنين، الا ان المحكمة رفضت ذلك، باعتبار ان حملها تجاوز الـ 20 اسبوعا!!

اسئلة كثيرة تطرح وتساؤلات مقيتة تفرض على كل صاحب ضمير حي، اذ اي عدالة ممكن ان تتحقق حين يُحكم على طفل ان يكون منبوذا ومنفيا وهو جنين في رحم امه وان يرى النور دون وجود اب شرعي له يحتضنه ويشبعه من عطفه، وطفل لام ستحرمه من حنانها لطالما ستقضي معظم ايام حياتها خلف القضبان باعتبارها قاتلة، حيث تحولت من ضحية الى جانية وقاتلة؟! اي عدالة هذه واي قضاة هؤلاء؟! اما يجب ان يوضع حدا لكل من يهتك عرض فتاة او امرأة متزوجة او طفلة او فتاة من خلال قوانين وضعية صارمة ورادعة، ليكون كل ذئب بشري عبرة لمن اعتبر، ولكي يكون عبرة لكل من تسول له نفسه الاقدام على فعل شنيع بحق "الجنس الناعم"!! هل تحولت قضية تعرض الضحية الى الاغتصاب المتعاقب لسنين طويلة، الى قضية الحفاظ على جنينها ام لا؟! الم تعد قضية الاغتصاب قضية بحد ذاتها، كونها تتكرر في كل دقيقة وفي كل زمان ومكان؟!! هل يجب ان تحاكم المرأة فقط لانها قررت ان تضع حدا لمعاناتها؟!

هل اخطأت المرأة لانها لم تخبر احد بتعرضها للابتزاز والاغتصاب؟!! من كان سيقف الى جانبها ويتستر عليها؟!! حيث القى اهل المرأة باللائمة عليها لانها لم تخبرهم بذلك، لكن دعونا نتخيل ماذا سيحدث لو انها اخبرت اهلها بذلك؟! على الاغلب ستتحول هي الى المذنبة وسيدّعون انها هي من اغرته بذلك، وسيعتبرون تعرضها للاغتصاب، عار على شرف العائلة وفضيحة، وسيعتبرون طفلها غير شرعي، لذا سيقتلونها هي وجنينها تحت شعار "غسل العار"، او تحت عنوان "تنظيف شرف العائلة"، وسيكون الجاني حرا طليقا يبحث عن فريسة اخرى!! وبذلك تكون تحققت "العدالة" التي هي في الواقع "غير عادلة"!!

وفي النهاية لا بد ان يطرح السؤال، الذي يتكرر دائما وابدا، هلى من المنطقي ان يقاس شرف العائلة بعذرية الفتاة وغير المتزوجة وبغشاء يكاد يكون اوهن من بيت العنكبوت؟! لو كان كذلك لما كان في الغرب واوروبا وامريكا شرفاء!! هل هذا هو المقياس الحقيقي، اذا كانت الاجابة "نعم"، اذن، ما هو ذنب الفتيات اللواتي يقعن ضحايا الذئاب البشرية الذين يسعون الى اشباع غرائزهم دون رادع او خوف؟! لا بد ان نكون صادقين مع انفسنا ونفرق بين الجاني والضحية، ولا بد ان نقول ان العدالة تتحقق بمحاكمة الجاني، لا بقتل الضحية ولا بد ان نبحث عن التغيير في انفسنا وففي مجتمعنا ونرفض اعطاء الشرعية للقتل، بادّعاء ان جريمة القتل "اشرف" من جريمة شرف العائلة، لذلك فان المجتمع حلل القتل بأجازة"!!!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
موضوع رائع جداً 
وقضية شائكة الزوايا والمناحي لكن رح حاول كون شاملة بتعليقي لأكتر الزوايا 

هلا الموضوع بعتمد على عدة اطراف وعدة اسس 
لكن النقاش بهالموضوع مارح يغير الواقع وموضوع مو سهل ابدا نتناقش فيه 
بكل دقيقة بتمر في حالة اغتصاب وتحرش وكل يوم يومين بنسمع حد قتل وحد نقتل 
هيك الحياة وهيك مجتمعنا وعالمنا 

هلا بعتمد هاد الشيء 
1- الأسرة كبنية أساسية بالمجتمع 
لازم يتم التركيز على تربية الأبناء تربية صالحة ومعرفتهم الحرام والحلال ويخافوا الله ببنات الناس 
تربية البنات تربية صالحة ومعرفتهم الحلال من الحرام و يخافوا الله بتصرفاتهم ولباسهم و بولاد الناس 
تربية الابناء على ثقافة المجتمع يلي عايشين فيه واهم الثغرات والاخطاء لحتى قدر الامكان الابناء يتجنبو هيك حوادث

2- القوانين والضوابط بالدولة بشكل عام 
_عدم تطبيق الحد على من يرتكب مثل هذه الجرائم ، كان الإسلام صارم بهذه القضايا وواضح جداً ، لو تم تطبيق الحد على شخص واحد رح يكون عبرة للباقي 
_ ثغرات في القوانين و التحايل عليه ، للأسف القانون عندنا بشجع على متل هيك جرائم ببند من القانون مو مذكرة رقمه لكن رح اذكر فكرة القانون للتوضيح .. إذا كانت الفتاه قاصر لا يجوز تزويجها لكن إذا تعرضت لحالة اغتصاب أو اقامت علاقة جنسيه مع اي شخص يتم زواجهم من قبل المحكمة وتوفير حماية لهم .. العقل البشري المدرك بحفز على متل هيك جرائم ليوفر الهم الحماية و الزواج الغير شرعي والزنا وثغرة اخرى الحكم المخفف للقاتل يجب أن يتم التركيز أكثر على اسباب القتل ووجود عذر مخفف للقتل بحيث لا يتم التحايل على القانون أو ما يسمى بفورة دم و الغضب 

3- نظرة المجتمع السلبية 
لسا في عندنا تعتيم اعلامي على قضايا الشرف وعدم التميز بين الضحية والجاني بحجة شرف العيله بغض النظر بإرادة البنت أو غصب عنها ، لسا في خوف من نظرة المجتمع لمتل هيك حياة 
لسا المجتمع مو عارف انه هالبنت ضحيه ومو قادر يتعامل معها بهاد الاساس ، لسا عم نعتم اي موضوع في سمعة بنت 
مستعدين نقتل البنت وهي ضحيه ولا ناخد حقهم وننصرها 
الخطأ فينا كمجتمع فينا كاعادات وتقاليد ، المفروض لما نواجه هيك قضيه بنقتله وما بنستنى قوانين  او احكام دولة 
برأيي الشخصي القضاء العشائري الشرعي بهيك حالات افضل من القضاء المتبع الآن - الاحكام الوضعيه - لأنه القانون كتير متساهل بهيك قضايا

باخر كم سنه تم فتح أكثر من مركز ودار لرعاية المرأة المعرضة للعنف سواء كان جسدي نفسي منزلي بتصور هيك حل بناسب للمثال يلي طرحته لو كانت المرأة معنفه ومالها سند أو ظهر أو اهلها ضدها فهيك مراكز ممكن توقف معها وتجيبلها حقها وتحميها وماتخليها تسكت على الظلم أو تضطر تعمل شي مابدها ياه او تنتهي على ايد اهلها 

الموضوع برجع نسبي معلش رح اذكر قصه هي اثرت فيني وبهيك حالات انا مع قتل البنت 
قبل كم سنه باحدى مدن المملكة بنت الها علاقة بـ 6 شباب فالموضوع تقدم للقضاء على أنه هالفتاه بريئة و تعامل كأنها مغتصبه  القانون على ما اعتقد بهيك حاله لو كان اكتر من شخص بزوجها للشخص الأول كونه هو المسبب الأساسي ، لما نحكى للبنت رح نزوجك الأول اعترضت بدها الشب رقم 6 .. هون شو رح يكون موقف ابوها أو اخوها  

انا مارح حط الخطأ بشكل عام على الشب ولا على الفتاة ولا على الأهل ، الخطأ مشترك والخطأ الأكبر على القوانين و الاحكام المتعلقة بمتل هيك قضايا ويجب ان يصل المجتمع الاردني الى مرحلة الوعي وتغيير طريقة تعامله مع قضايا الشرف بالاحتكام لامر الله، حيث أن القتل من أعظم الكبائر

لتأكيد على رأيي اي تصرف أو حكم والشرط في اقامة الحد هو اقرار المذنب من غير اكراه او شهادة اربعة عدول شاهدوا الواقعة بدون أي لبس

استمتعت كتير بهاد الموضوع 
زمان عن مواضيعك النقاشية اشتقنالها 
يسلمو اديك هدوء 

*

----------


## علاء سماره

بصراحة السبب حسب رأيي هو الي بأدي لشو بصير بعد هيك
اما السبب الو الدور الاهم
فمش معقولوحدة دايرة على حل شعرها
او ممنوع حد يراجعها ويصير فيها هيك او مايكون الحق عليها
يعني ما تقوليلي مثلا دكتورة او ممرضة بترجع على بيتها على الساعة وحدة او ثنتين باليل شغلة عادية
لأنو معروف انو اليل للشباب الي اكثرها من النوعية المريضة
هذا رأيي ما بعرف الشباب الباقيين شو رأيهم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*"دموع" وانا استمتعت ايضاً بمرورك واللي كان تتمة كاملة للموضوع من ناحية المسببات ومن ناحية القاء الضوء على الوضع النفسي للفتاة وأهلها ، ما قصرتي يا دموع كفيتي ووفيتي ، وبتمنى انو هالموضوع يزيد من ثقافتنا ووعينا تجاه هالقضية الشائكة والحرجة ولو بالقليل ، بتشكرك على مرورك وكل الإحترام لإلك ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بصراحة السبب حسب رأيي هو الي بأدي لشو بصير بعد هيك
> اما السبب الو الدور الاهم
> فمش معقولوحدة دايرة على حل شعرها
> او ممنوع حد يراجعها ويصير فيها هيك او مايكون الحق عليها
> يعني ما تقوليلي مثلا دكتورة او ممرضة بترجع على بيتها على الساعة وحدة او ثنتين باليل شغلة عادية
> لأنو معروف انو اليل للشباب الي اكثرها من النوعية المريضة
> هذا رأيي ما بعرف الشباب الباقيين شو رأيهم


*
علاء احنا مش بصدد مناقشة اسباب تعرض الفتاة للمواقف الحرجة ، احنا بنناقش نظرة المجتمع للفتاة المُغتصبة وطريقة تصرف مجتمعنا بهيك قضية وخصوصاً انو الخيار الأكثر استعمالاً عندنا هو "جرائم الشرف" ، وجرائم الشرف بحد ذاتها جرائم ، لا العقلية العربية مؤهلة للتصرف مع هذه القضية ولا القوانين الدولية "تشفي الغليل" ، فالقتل ولا بأي حال من الأحوال يُصبح مُتاحاً ويبقى القتل قتلاً ..
سؤالي لإلك علاء .. انت بتأيد قتل الفتاة بدافع "الشرف" أم تعارض؟؟
وايضاً اسألك :: هل تعتقد ان الشاب الذي قام بإغتصاب فتاة يجب معاقبته بنفس العقاب الذي عوقبت فيه الفتاة؟*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*للأسف ، ما تصورت رح يكون هالواقع اللي احنا عايشينة مجموعة من عناوين الاخبار بنتصفحها يومياً كأنّ شيئاً عادياً قد حدث ، كل يوم قتل ، كل يوم حوادث حرق وانتحار واغتصاب وغيره وغيراته ، يا رب اسألك السلامة*

----------

